# "Obsidian"



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

I make slingshots only for me (supposedly) but when a friend tells me how much it likes, I end up giving it away and I to do with empty hands that is why I decided . . .

This slingshot is the first of three intended to be models to make poliester resin and fiberglass shooters in silicon molds for my friends (I would like to know how to cast metals but I'm not man enough)

Gracias! :wave:


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Too much pictures . . . Excuseme


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

That's quite a nice design. I like how it looks.


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Very nice shape  i like it!


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Very nice. Anyone else see Kate Beckinsale's pleather suit from UnderWorld?


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

That's a beauty Peter!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks guys, any advice is welcome


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

We friends, bro?


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

This looks beautifull, great design.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

It's seems to be "only" a hammergrip.. Isn't it!?


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Dayhiker said:


> We friends, bro?


Of course sir, you are a mentor to me


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Don't listen Peter, he trying to pry your catty!!. Which if you remember, has my name allllllllll ovvvvvvvver itttttt, you know, 'cause of our friendship... :iono:


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Widget said:


> It's seems to be "only" a hammergrip.. Isn't it!?


I intended it to be an hybrid between pinchgrip and hammergrip


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Great job


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

honorary pie said:


> Don't listen Peter, he trying to pry your catty!!. Which if you remember, has my name allllllllll ovvvvvvvver itttttt, you know, 'cause of our friendship... :iono:


Ooooooh my . . . I'm really very slow. . .I could not understand

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

P.D. I really would like to share one with you two just wish me luck


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Not only is it an art form it's super ergo and just simply gorgeous. Yes, make a silicone mold and produce them.

Polyester resin is very brittle by itself, you have to mix it with a floc or fiber to make it really resistant, especially to fork hits and abuse. Floc is very short fiber such as fiber glass fibers. I have some dog hair ( I groom Susi's two miniature poodles to same $35 each once a month). I want to mix it with polyester resin to experiment..hair is incredibly strong fiber..sounds weird but what isn't in the land of experiments? I plan, since I doubt it will pour, to fill both halves of my silicone caulk mold I made and slap them together. I doubt if poodle hair and resin will ever pour much less without voids and bubbles. I don't know if this will work...will post results or mess as it comes out. But be aware, by itself, polyester resin is very brittle.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you very much Chuck I apreciate your words and agree with your advice, hair has incredibly long and tough chains of protein like cobwebs, some time ago I took a course about resins and I learned how to laminate with fibers and resins or how to cast pouring resins but not the two precesses at same time.

I have thought too, to shape both halves (as you said) laminating with dennim and fiberglas and may be some strings of polyester or nylon then slap them togeter and pour resin and finely chopped fiber and pray while it cures

Let me know if you do something like that and so do I


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice slingshot mate.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

That's a beauty. Pete! I love you, bro! :yeahright:


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

That is nice! Did you cast that one?


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Ok, will do...when I try the "Poodle Hair Plinker" I'll post the results both with pics and text. I made a silicone mold of ordinary silicone "caulk"...the stuff you buy in hardware stores (ferraterias) that costs maybe 1 or 2 Euros each. It took a month to cure all the way inside. We can't get real mold silicone RTV here so I used ordinary caulk and it worked fine..just patience for the cure of 1 month.

Since you have had experience with resins and fibers, you are infinitely more advanced in molding than I. I like your idea of putting strings or cloth in the resin but the surface would be brittle (vidrioso) and any impact, from dropping or fork hits would put a huge crater in the frame...whereas if a short fiber were mixed with the resin, the result would be a stronger surface. But with a lot of fiber wouldn't pour, it's too thick (espesa) and like mucous (baba). In making wood gun stocks that permitted the barrel to "float"..not contact the stock and the fiberglass prevented the stock from warping) I worked with polyester resin and fiberglass "floc" short fiber and I had to apply it with a spatula for it was too thick to pour.

Su catapulta esta hermosisima y muy linda amigo!!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very nice shape.  It is very organic looking. Good luck with your mold


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Arnisador78 said:


> That is nice! Did you cast that one?


Still not, I'm evaluating odds, this is a pvc piece


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Excellent design!...well worth the time and expense making a mold....PHIL


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muy inspirado tu diseño mi Peter, Felicidades


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Take all the fotographs you prefer, Peter. You have really nailed this PVC art form. I really enjoy the unique shapes you are able to obtain. Very beautiful design work.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Outstanding work ! Would like to see others
Set up for tubes (holes in forks)


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Que excelente trabajo mi estimado Peter!!! muy buen diseño!!! Solo me queda la duda que cómo le amarras las ligas/bandas/tubos???

Saludos!!!


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Peter Recuas said:


> honorary pie said:
> 
> 
> > Don't listen Peter, he trying to pry your catty!!. Which if you remember, has my name allllllllll ovvvvvvvver itttttt, you know, 'cause of our friendship... :iono:
> ...


Believe me, I'd never scoff at a chance to hold one of your catapults sir.. Beautiful work. Yet again! I'm really liking your choice of materials and finish methods....


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you very much I really apreciate your kind words, the initial purpose of this slingshot, is to get a mold of it, assuming it was a piece thus obtained, I think it can be tied the classic style with rubber or strings (My prefered) . . . Ooor perhaps in more comercial style (not my intention, I'm bad with precision tools) drilled side to side as my previous models or even better grooved on tip

Do not have high expectations maybe bit off more than I can chew

P.D. As I did in my multiple reply :bonk:


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

lunasling said:


> Outstanding work ! Would like to see others
> Set up for tubes (holes in forks)





BAT said:


> Que excelente trabajo mi estimado Peter!!! muy buen diseño!!! Solo me queda la duda que cómo le amarras las ligas/bandas/tubos???
> 
> Saludos!!!





Poiema said:


> Take all the fotographs you prefer, Peter. You have really nailed this PVC art form. I really enjoy the unique shapes you are able to obtain. Very beautiful design work.





Chepo69 said:


> Muy inspirado tu diseño mi Peter, Felicidades


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

honorary pie said:


> Peter Recuas said:
> 
> 
> > honorary pie said:
> ...


I really want to be your cyberbro


----------



## keramos (Nov 15, 2013)

it is like a sculpture , I like it.


----------



## Wooky (Aug 13, 2013)

Beautiful! Sign me up!


----------

